# 

## Polena

Witam, moje pytanie dotyczy budowy domku na  zgłoszenie o powierzchni 35m2. Planuję zgłosić go bez ocieplenia, a po wybudowaniu ocieplić styropianem. Tak, wiem, że to kombinowanie i omijanie prawa. Czy ktoś może nakazać zburzenie domku, który będzie miał kilkanaście cm więcej niż np. 5mx7m? Dom będzie na działce budowlanej, zamieszkany cały rok (wiem, nie można tak)

----------


## ig0r-

> Witam, moje pytanie dotyczy budowy domku na  zgłoszenie o powierzchni 35m2. Planuję zgłosić go bez ocieplenia, a po wybudowaniu ocieplić styropianem. Tak, wiem, że to kombinowanie i omijanie prawa. Czy ktoś może nakazać zburzenie domku, który będzie miał kilkanaście cm więcej niż np. 5mx7m? Dom będzie na działce budowlanej, zamieszkany cały rok (wiem, nie można tak)


Bez ocieplenia nie dostaniesz odbioru. Kierownik budowy musiałby poświadczyć nieprawdę w dzienniku budowlanym, a na to już jest paragraf. Nadzór budowlany może nakazać rozbiórkę jeżeli dom nie pokrywa się z tym na co było wydane  pozwolenie na budowę czy zgłoszenie. 
Jeżeli dom ma być większy lepiej iść normalnym trybem, też można na zgłoszenie, tylko tyle, że trzeba mieć projekt budowlany, zgodny z miejscowymi wytycznymi.

----------


## gorbag

Znajomy robił domek minimum, a w osobnym kroku przeprowadził termomodernizację.

----------


## Polena

Ale przy budowie takiego domu nie ma kierownika budowy ani projektu.

----------


## Polena

> Znajomy robił domek minimum, a w osobnym kroku przeprowadził termomodernizację.


Domek miał 35m? Jako rekreacyjny? czyli wymurował a ocieplił kiedy? Wtedy powierzchnia zabudowy była większa niż 35m?

----------


## Polena

> Domek do 35m2 na zgłoszenie nie podlega żadnemu odbiorowi.
> Nie ma kierownika budowy.
> Nie ma geodety.
> Nie ma projektu profesionalnego architekta.
> Nadzór budowlany nie ma tu nic do gadania jeśli warunek 35m2 jest spełniony.


Ciekawi mnie również to, czy ktoś sprawdza potem co do centymetra ten domek? Czy lepiej wziąć zapas i zrobić mniejszy?
No i czy ocieplenie go już po wybudowaniu nie będzie miało konsekwencji.

----------


## Polena

Liczę, że w ten sposób zaoszczędzę na powierzchni użytkowej, choć zdaję sobie sprawę, że naciągam przepisy.

----------


## Polena

No i właśnie to mnie nurtuje. Może wtedy zrobić kolejne zgłoszenie na ocieplenie?
Czy ktoś może zabronić mi tam mieszkać na stałe?

----------


## Polena

Myślałam nad tym, ale dom ma być docelowo na zawsze, a murowany wydaje być się trwalszy.

----------


## Polena

No i domek ma być zbudowany w miarę możliwości samodzielnie.

----------


## Polena

> Prawdopodobnie nie dostaniesz na ten domek adresu (numer domu) bo domy letniskowe numerów nie dostają.
> Listy wtedy do Ciebie nie dojdą, w urzędach takiego miejsca zamieszkanie nie podasz.
> Ja tego nie testowalem, chociaż buduję już 3 taki domek na zgłoszenie na swojej działce, bo mam na niej też dom mieszkalny.
> Zauważam jednak że domki letniskowe mojej okolicy nie mają numerów domu. Jedynie domy mieszkalne je mają.


A na działkę budowlaną nie można się zameldować? Ewentualnie przekształcić na mieszkalny w późniejszym czasie

----------


## Polena

Zastanawiałam się na domem z paneli SIP, z płyt OSB i między to styropian.

----------


## Polena

Ale generalnie nikt nie może zakazać mi tam mieszkać?

----------


## Bertha

Aby się zameldować budynek musi być ujawniony w Ewidencji Gruntów i Budynków.  Ty zgłaszasz i podpisujesz wniosek "O ujawnienie zmian w EGiB", lecz zmianę wprowadza się na podstawie dokumentów sporządzonych przez geodetę uprawnionego który obiekt zmierzy, poda powierzchnię zabudowy obliczoną ze współrzędnych budynku , ilość kondygnacji naziemnych i podziemnych, materiał ścian budynku (drewno, mur lub inne) itp. M. in. te dane tworzą kartotekę budynku, każdego budynku.  
  Czyli ominiesz geodetę na początku inwestycji budując na zgłoszenie, lecz na finale bez geodety nic nie zrobisz.

----------


## Polena

To na jakiej zasadzie ludzie meldują się na działkach ROD w chałupach bez wody zimą? Ja chce się zameldować na swojej własnej, budowlanej działce, ewentualnie podawać adres zamieszkania w tym właśnie miejscu. Na działki ROD czy letniskowe też wtedy przychodzi geodeta?

----------


## kryzys

Z tego co wiem to zameldować można się nawet na pustej działce bez budynku .

----------


## Nurek_

> To na jakiej zasadzie ludzie meldują się na działkach ROD w chałupach bez wody zimą? Ja chce się zameldować na swojej własnej, budowlanej działce, ewentualnie podawać adres zamieszkania w tym właśnie miejscu. Na działki ROD czy letniskowe też wtedy przychodzi geodeta?


Z tego co wiem, to się nie meldują. Żaden ROD ci się nie pozwoli zameldować. Nie wiem jak z domkami letniskowymi, ale myślę, że jak budynek jest jako rekreacyjny to też się nie zameldujesz.

Skoro działkę masz budowlaną, to dlaczego nie zbudujesz zgodnie z przepisami? Będziesz musiała mieć projekt i kierownika budowy, ale wtedy nie ogranicza cię 35m2, możesz wykorzystać poddasze, możesz normalnie mieszkać i się zameldować. Koszt projektu takiego małego domku ogarniesz za 2-3 tyś, kiebud do pieczątek to z 1 tyś, geodeta z 1 tyś.. Są to dodatkowe koszty, jeśli planujesz mieszkać tam na stałe to sobie sprawę przemyśl. W budynku rekreacyjnym, jaki chcesz zbudować, zgodnie z prawem mieszkać nie możesz. Wiadomo, nikt nie chodzi po domach i tego nie sprawdza, ale kto wie jak będzie w przyszłości. Wystarczy, że nadepniesz na odcisk sąsiadowi, który "uprzejmie doniesie" i co wtedy zrobisz? Chcesz przez całe życie się stresować?

Tu masz podobny temat https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...o-zamieszkania

----------


## Polena

Są przypadki że ludzie są zameldowani na działkach rod. Kierownik budowy będzie sprawdzał jak budujemy? Każdy etap? Czy musi być obecny podczas budowy? Tego właśnie chciałam uniknąć, z kilku tysięcy zrobi się jeszcze więcej. Ale jest to mądra rada jakby nie było.

----------


## Polena

> Kierownik budowy zrobi to za co mu zaplacisz (umówisz).
> Za 1 tyś. mój KB przyszedł tylko raz aby, po budowie, wypelnić dziennik budowy potrzebny aby zgłosić zakończenie budowy.
> Po czymś takim dostajesz ze starostwa papier stwierdzający zakończenie budowy.


A badania gruntu, geodeta, jakieś pozwolenie, to się już robi 10 tys.

----------


## Polena

Dlatego właśnie założyłam ten temat, chcę uniknąć tego wszystkiego tylko wybudować i mieszkać w małym domku.

----------


## Polena

A może wiesz jak wygląda przekształcenie takiego domu w mieszkalny? Pewnie trzeba jakieś ekspertyzy itd? Może ktoś z was to przechodził?

----------


## Polena

A czy urząd może zabronić mi budowy domu rekreacyjnego na działce budowlanej? Jeśli tak to dlaczego

----------


## ig0r-

> A czy urząd może zabronić mi budowy domu rekreacyjnego na działce budowlanej? Jeśli tak to dlaczego


Musisz sprawdzić jakie są waruni zabudowy dla danej działki, pewnie będzie zapisane jakiej wielkości dom można postawić, jaki dach (kąt nachylenia, rodzaj dachu, nawet kolor może być określony)
Podatek za dom rekreacyjny jest często 10 razy większy niż za normalny budynek, o tym też należy pamiętać. 
Pamiętaj, że jeżeli będziesz chciała postawić dom letniskowy całoroczny i tak trzeba przejść procedurę pozwolenia na budowę, niezależnie od wielkości takiego domu. 
Na zgłoszenie tylko do 35 m, jednokondygnacyjny i nie wiem czy w przepisach nie jest napisane że maksymalna wysokość to 5 m przy dachu spadzistym i 4 m przy jednospadowy. Taka budowla figuruje jako domek rekreacji indywidualnej i pewnie wg prawa nie można w takim mieszkać stale. 
Zacznij od uzyskania WZ na daną działkę, dopytaj w gminie czy można na takiej postawić dom rekreacyjny czy też dom letniskowy całoroczny.

----------


## Polena

Właśnie taki dom chcę postawić, parterowy do 35 M2, rekreacyjny. A później mieszkać w nim na stałe, ewentualnie zamienić go na mieszkalny.

----------


## kryzys

Na jutubie jest gościu co prowadzi budowę takiego domu , nazywa się to dom za 25tys prowadzi go Paweł Waga i on tam wyjaśnia wszystko i też twierdzi że taki dom można w każdym czasie przekształcić na budynek mieszkalny i kosztuje to od 2,5 tys do 4 tys zł a wie chyba co gada bo stale po urzędach lata i swoje projekty prezentuje które robi mu projektant , sam bym chętnie taki sobie postawił jak bym domu nie dawno kupił ale kto wie . :big lol:

----------


## Polena

Tak właśnie go oglądam, ale wolę się upewnić, bo wiadomo że każdy może mówić co chce. I ten pan właśnie ociepli w późniejszym czasie i przekroczy zabudowę 35m

----------


## Janekk1234

> A badania gruntu, geodeta, jakieś pozwolenie, to się już robi 10 tys.


Gruntu zwykle badać nie trzeba. Geodeta to będzie tysiąc. Pieczątki w urzędach to parę set złotych... Żadne 10tys się nie zrobi.

----------


## Polena

Na forach czytam, że właśnie są to kwoty 6tys. wzwyż. Mimo wszystko wolałabym te 6 tysięcy przeznaczyć na coś innego. Ludzie omijają prawo w dużo bardziej karygodny sposób, ja chcę ominąć w taki właśnie sposób.

----------


## Bertha

Pamiętaj że pozorne oszczedności na finale mogą drogo kosztować. Ale jesteś pełnoletnia i wiesz co robisz.  Chyba...  :wink:

----------


## pieczatkowy

Domek musi mieć 35 m2 w *podstawie*. Chcesz mieć dodatkowe metry to zrób nawisy na piętrze :wink:  Nie wiem jak z domkami na działce budowlanej, ale przekroczenie powierzchni na działkach ROD skutkuje niemożnością ubiegania się o odszkodowanie w razie likwidacji. Tu możesz mieć podobną sytuację przy wywłaszczeniu, co mało prawdopodobne. Bardziej prawdopodobny jest ,,uprzejmy sąsiad'', który może zainicjować kontrolę. Jeśli wykażą złamanie przepisów - dostaniesz nakaz rozbiórki. Zrób zgodnie z przepisami i eksploatuj zgodnie z przepisami. Sposób na zwiększenie kubatury Ci podpowiedziałem.

----------


## zezol

Witam serdecznie.Może ktoś z państwa doradzi,lub załatwiał takie formalności.Działka 1500 m kw.Czy można na jednym  zgłoszeniu budowy, zgłosić budowę dwóch budynków gospodarczych o pow po 35 m kw ?,Dziękuję.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa ....
" *wolno stojących* parterowych *budynków gospodarczych*, garaży, wiat lub przydomowych ganków i oranżerii (ogrodów zimowych) o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m2, przy czym łączna liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać dwóch na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki "

z jw wynika, że przy działce o powierzchni 1500m2 można realizować i 3 takie obiekty - ! - o ile Plan Miejscowy dopuszcza taką zabudowę.
jeżeli tak - jak najbardziej mogą być na jednym zgłoszeniu. Nie słyszałem, aby były w tym zakresie jakieś ograniczenia w stylu 1 budynek / 1 zgłoszenie.

----------


## toy

Na działce budowlanej można zameldować się bez większego problemu. Wystarczy wystąpić do urzędu gminy/miasta o nadanie numeru ewidencyjnego i na tej podstawie dostanie się meldunek pod adresem. Robiłem tak już dwa razy.

----------


## Mr.Marcin

> Myślałam nad tym, ale dom ma być docelowo na zawsze, a murowany wydaje być się trwalszy.


Czesc,

pytanie wydac sie moze dziwne, ale domki do 35 mozna robic murowane? mam znajomego ktory budowal wlasnie taki dom do 35 i budowal go z drewna, bo twierdzil ze murowany nie mozna tylko na zgloszenie, zgadza sie ? czy gdzies tkwi haczyk? moze chodzi tu o fundamenty?

Pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## kryzys

Najlepiej z betonu komurkowego lub silikatów  18cm a po wybudowaniu zgłszasz docieplenie i będzie dobrze oraz zgodnie z przepisami .

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> pytanie wydać się może dziwne, ale domki do 35 można robić murowane?


faktycznie dziwne pytanie ( ! ). 
budynek taki, czy inny można realizować i z papieru, byleby spełniał podstawowe wymogi ( cytat Art.5 Prawa Budowlanego ) dot. :
a) nośności i stateczności konstrukcji, 
b) bezpieczeństwa pożarowego, 
c) higieny, zdrowia i środowiska, 
d) bezpieczeństwa użytkowania i dostępności obiektów, 
e) ochrony przed hałasem, 
f) oszczędności energii i izolacyjności cieplnej, 
g) zrównoważonego wykorzystania zasobów naturalnych; 
2) warunki użytkowe .... 
itd

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Tego wszystkiego co tu  piszesz nikt nie sprawdza bo w zgłoszeniu takich informacji się nie podaje.


no popatrz, a z tego ( np. )  zupełnie coś innego wynika :
https://sip.lex.pl/orzeczenia-i-pism...sadu-522868562

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

zgadza się ! - i z tego ( nie innego ) powodu Sąd orzekł o " *uchyleniu zaskarżonej decyzji* ".
Nie zmienia to faktu, że budynki na zgłoszenie muszą spełniać wymagania podstawowe, jak każdy inny budynek, co ( czytając np. to Orzeczenie ), Urząd wypunktował dla tego projektu w p. : 1) - 7)

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

p. 1, 2 - dot. wymaganego zakresu projektu + informacja BIOZ ( Ustawa Prawo Budowlane )
p. 7 - wynika z zgodności z zapisami Planu Miejscowego ( Ustawa Prawo Budowlane )
p. 3, 4, 5, 6 – wynika z Rozporządzenia w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego oraz odnosi się bezpośrednio do Rozporządzenia w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowani, gdzie w § 1. Rozporządzenia pisze :
( cytat ) 
„ Rozporządzenie ustala warunki techniczne, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i związane z nimi urządzenia, ich usytuowanie na działce budowlanej oraz zagospodarowanie działek przeznaczonych pod zabudowę, zapewniające spełnienie wymagań *art. 5* i *6* ustawy z dnia 7 lipca 1994 r. – Prawo budowlane. ”

cytowałem art. 5 Ustawy – wymagania podstawowe, które odnoszą się również do takich obiektów budowlanych, jak budynek rekreacji indywidualnej o pow. 35m2.

----------


## baczek007

> Czy ktoś może zabronić mi tam mieszkać na stałe?


Jeżeli to ma być domek rekreacyjny, to mieszkanie na stałe jest użytkowaniem obiektu niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem.
Teoria teorią, praktyka taka, że nikt Tobie nic nie zrobi.

----------

